# Sattelrohr aufreiben; 09er Slide ED



## delicious (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich hab mal einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, im anderen geht das schnell unter ...

Ich habe ein 09er Slide ED mit 31,4 mm Durchmesser im Sattelrohr und will mir eigentlich eine RS Reverb mit 31,6 mm dranmachen. 

Hier und diversen anderen Foren wird ja zum Großteil die Meinung vertreten, die 0,1 mm Wandstärke würden kein Problem darstellen, wenn die fehlen. Sei auch kein Problem, das machen zu lassen. Jetzt habe ich mal rumtelefoniert und von 15 Händlern haben nur 3 überhaupt das Werkzeug, allerdings will das keiner machen, es sei zu gefährlich. Man würde sich Sollbruchstellen schaffen, Wand wird zu dünn und im Zweifel würde der Laden haften, falls was passiert. Einer meinte, er würds machen, muß aber erst schauen, ob er das Werkzeug bekommt.

Gibt es hier jemand fachkundiges, der das bestätigen kann? Ist das zu gefährlich?

Immerhin hängt am Sattelrohr ja noch der Dämpfer dran beim Slide ...

Wer hier hat es denn eigentlich gemacht? Und wenn ja, wie? 
Mit Reibahle beim Profi, oder selber? Selber was ausgedacht?

Gab es Probleme?

Danke schonmal fürs Antworten, wär schön, wenn der ein oder andere was dazu sagen kann.

Gruß d.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Juni 2011)

dreh lieber die Stütze ab, ist billiger wenn es bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (22. Juni 2011)

Hast du schon probiert ob es so passt? Bei meinem 09er Slide war mit 31,4 einfach eine zu kleine Sattelstütze montiert. Hier im Forum ließt man auch, dass das eher die Regel bei Radon ist als eine ausnahme. ...


----------



## delicious (22. Juni 2011)

Ja, bei mir passt es leider überhaupt nicht, da geht gar nichts ...


----------



## donprogrammo (22. Juni 2011)

Dann ist das abdrehen der Stütze wirklich die einfachere Lösung. Ich übernehme zwar keine Garantie, aber das funktioniert und hält


----------



## delicious (22. Juni 2011)

Ich spiele noch mit dem Gedanken, mir eine in 30,9 mm zu holen und ein dünnes Blech als Reduzierhülse zu verwenden. 

Da würde man wenigstens erstmal ncihts wegnehmen und Gewährleistung und Garantie verfallen nicht. Ist aber halt auch ne Bastellösung ...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. Juni 2011)

Beim meinem Slide hat die 31,6er auch problemlos rein gepasst aber ich würde mir da echt keine großen Sorgen machen wir reden hier von lächerlichen 2 Zehntel Millimetern auf den Durchmesser. Nimm' einfach eine alte 31,6er Sattelstütze, säg' ein paar Kerben rein, schraub einen Sattel dran und reib' das Rohr damit aus und fertig. Wo soll denn bitteschön eine Sollbruchstelle entstehen, du reibst das Ding doch bis mindestens bis unterhalb des Oberrohres auf?!


----------



## Rumo96 (29. Juni 2011)

delicious schrieb:


> Ich spiele noch mit dem Gedanken, mir eine in 30,9 mm zu holen und ein dünnes Blech als Reduzierhülse zu verwenden.
> 
> Da würde man wenigstens erstmal ncihts wegnehmen und Gewährleistung und Garantie verfallen nicht. Ist aber halt auch ne Bastellösung ...



funktioniert bei mir seit 2 Jahren problemlos, kann ich nur empfehlen.
0,2 mm Alublech gibt's beim Modellbauhändler


----------



## Stephan1948 (29. Juni 2011)

Rumo96 schrieb:


> funktioniert bei mir seit 2 Jahren problemlos, kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 0,2 mm Alublech gibt's beim Modellbauhändler



ich habe es genau umgekehrt gemacht und die 0,1/0,2 mm aufgerieben. Damit fahre ich nun seit geraumer Zeit ohne Probleme. Habe es direkt beim Kauf beim Bike-Discount in Bonn machen lassen.


----------



## rOha (1. Juli 2011)

Aloa,

mir ging es ähnlich und nach langer Diskussion im Forum mit vielen Vorschlägen und Warnungen hab' ich bei meinem Slide AM das Sattelrohr einfach selber mit 'ner Reibahle aufgerieben.

Das ist handwerklich nicht sehr schwer und der Kauf des Werkzeuges kostet zwar Geld, aber erstens macht Dir das ein Radladen auch nicht umsonst (wenn er überhaupt so ein Werkzeug hat und es überhaupt wg. Gewährleistungsbedenken machen will) und zweitens weiss ich dann wenigstens wer es wie gemacht hat 

Kaufen kannst Du so ein Teil z.B. da: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4518_Reibahle-fuer-Sattelrohr-.html zzgl. dem Reibahlenhalter http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4517_Reibahlenhalter-fuer-Sattelrohr-.html

Fazit: Hat prima funktioniert und ich fahre so seit über einem Jahr ohne Probleme eine 31,6mm Specialized Command Post Variostütze:






Das Sattelrohr war bei mir vorher definitiv zu eng für eine 31,6mm Stütze, hatte ich vorher probiert, allerdings war das Rohr innen auch sehr rau.
Nach dem Ausreiben ist das Rohr jetzt innen glatt wie ein Kinderpopo. 
Für alle Bedenkenträger: der Abrieb war wirklich minimal, fast eher eine Glättung. Man hätte fast meinen können, dass wenn man den Rahmen ab Werk innen in dem Bereich sorgfältiger bearbeitet hätte wären es ohnehin 31,6mm Sattelrohdurchmesser.

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2011)

rOha schrieb:


> Für alle Bedenkenträger: der Abrieb war wirklich minimal, fast eher eine Glättung. Man hätte fast meinen können, dass wenn man den Rahmen ab Werk innen in dem Bereich sorgfältiger bearbeitet hätte wären es ohnehin 31,6mm Sattelrohdurchmesser.



Was wohl der Grund ist, warum die 31.4mm Stützen nach einer Weile immer höhere Klemmkräfte brauchen. Zumindest wenn man den Sattel öfter mal absenkt.
Dieses völlig unsinnige Maß von 31.4mm wird aber mit Sicherheit bald der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delicious (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe jetzt eine LÃ¶sung gefunden:

Bei b-t-p.de lasse ich mir eine ReduzierhÃ¼lse aus Carbon machen. Kostet 30 â¬, geht
also noch.


----------

